# I'm Labeled INTJ, starting to doubt...



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

I've taken my personality test on many different sites, but I'm begining to question if thess are really my personality type. I take this test by stepping back and analyzing all my behaviors (like how I act toward my friends and family, how I react to situations, and what I normally do on a day to day basis) and trying to answer as honestly as possible how I deal with things emotionally from an objective standpoint. I'm analytical and logical when it comes to most situations, but I've been noticing now I exihibit traits that aren't reflective of the INTJ type which most sites label me as. 

I get very moved my music and certain works of art. I have a vivid imagination of worlds and places beyond ours. I look inward toward an inner world that I can retreat into a world of perfection and idealism where my imagination comes to life and vividly takes me into something I can never ever have in reality. I have this innate desire to be unique and stand out amongst my peers, not academically, but following the beat of my own drum (doing a triple major in three humanities, psychology, sociology, and philosophy just because I like the topics of study and a triple major is a rare flower, not for any practical reasons). On top of this I get self-concious in situations where I'm with people either I'm not familiar/comfortable with or people who I know are very judgemental and give off this "uncomfortable" vibe when I do something that isn't agreeable with them (and I should be aloof with these people as much as I am aloof to people of the world around me).

All this seems very counterintuitive to and inconsistent with the tests I took that labeled me as INTJ. Here I the sites I took my personality test.

Free personality test, type descriptions, relationship and career advice | 16 Personality Types INFJ
Personality Test - Keirsey Temperament Website INTJ
Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory INTJ
Myers Briggs Test | MBTI Personality Types INTJ
Keys2Cognition Website INFP
SimilarMinds.com INTP

After lurking on the intro boards, I did take the Enneagram test and my results are below:

Enneagram Test Results

Type 1 Perfectionism |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Type 2 Helpfulness |||||||||| 33% 
Type 3 Image Awareness |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Type 4 Individuality |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Type 5 Rationality |||||||||||||||| 70% 
Type 6 Cautiousness |||||||||||||||| 63% 
Type 7 Adventurousness |||||||||| 36% 
Type 8 Aggressiveness |||||||||| 33% 
Type 9 Calmness |||||||||||||||| 63% 

4 24 I must be unique/different to survive. 
1 21 I must be perfect and good to survive. 
5 21 I must be knowledgeable to survive. 
3 19 I must be impressive and attractive to survive. 
6 19 I must be secure and safe to survive. 
9 19 I must maintain peace/calm to survive. 

I've been trying to understand my personality more and more, but it seems like the results start to get inconsistent when I deviate off the Myer-Briggs test. 

Most tests have put me in INTJ, one in INFP, one in INTP, and one INFJ

My thirst to know myself is strong, I'm sorry if this intro post is very overwhelming but if the senior members could help point to a directions where I can find answers I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

None of the things you listed rule out INTJ. Stereotypes are stereotypes, not good representations of the people within a certain group. Fill out one of the questionnaires at the top of this subforum.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

1st Questionnaire:

*0.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Rainy days usually affect my judgement. I turn from an analytical type of thinker to an emotional type of thinker. If its sunny/daylight I get things done in a methodical and efficient way. If its night time or cloudy I get depressed and my though process is hindered by negativity. If I'm stressed I'd be focused on eliminating the source of stress or escaping it through games, I wouldn't take a personality questionnaire because they poke questions about my responsibilities which I'm already trying to avoid. When I was younger, montessori and elementary school teachers would ask my parents to test me for ADD or ADHD. They did the test themselves and of course as a kid I'd answer the questions the way my parents wanted so I wouldn't get punished. So now I'm speculating if I'm actually ADHD. Doctors have said before I was bipolar and major depression. My Korean parents who don't trust American doctors went to a Korean psychatrist who said I was perfectly normal and the only problem I possibly could have was a minor case in narcolepsy. Because of the inconsistency of therapists and psychatrists I don't trust any of them when it comes to medical diagnosis. I'm nineteen years old, I'm male, and right now I'm just feeling down. Not depressed or hopeless, but simply mellow.

*1.) Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

Image 1

Something about technology that draws me to it. The colors are very mellow and neutral, they match my mood at this moment. Yet, I'm drawn to this photo for some reason. It just pulls me in and I can't explain why or how. Like, if I was looking at the photo during the day time, I think I would have chosen one of the other two that piqued my interest simply because I could be more reflective about them. This photo I have no reflections over. I am not interested in photography. I do have a camera, but I rarely use it. Maybe it reminds me of an inventory. I'm an MMO player so inventories are always a staple in game. Perhaps that could possibly be what subconciously pulled me to that image.

*2.) You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I would probably be like first: How much time is there left before it starts? Then I would probably go about like: Let's see what the problem is. Next I would be like: Is this problem fixable or must we call the mechanic to fix this? Lastly if the problem is fixable, I would see how long it would take to fix it and make calculations to minimze concert time losses. If the problem isn't fixable I'd look for an alternative like hitchhiking other concert goers or looking for nearby public transport to take for the others. If not I'd accept the loss and just wait for the towing truck.

My outward appearance would probably be just mostly of thinking and telling the other emotional wrecks in the car to calm the f*** down and let me think about a possible way to save the day. I would be very frank and honest. I would tell them not to bother me while I'm making assumptions and would be very frank about our current situation after I diagnose the problem.

*3.) You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

First off I'd be the one driving. Second I would be fine if everyone else went to the after party, after all we did pay for the tickets and drove all the way here to see the concert right? I'd be more than obliged to drive them to the party and back, but I'd be very strict about overdrinking. I don't want puke all over my car nor do I want to make a drive to the emergency room. As for myself I'd probably on my phone, listening to music, or playing one of my many portable game systems I keep in my car.

*4.) On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

It would pull a bad string inside of me, but as long as my friend isn't persistent or pestering about it then I could care less on the outside. As long as he keeps his opinions to himself and does not try to "convert" or "convince" me into believing what he or she believes in then hell, he can rant about it all day so as long as he isn't yelling into my ear.

*5.) What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Depends, though usually I would remain distant and indifferent due to the fact that what is happening cannot be changed and if I attempted to prevent the actions in motion then I would simply be wasting my precious time and energy.

*6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

This is gonna be a tl;dr. Sorry, but I have a lot to say about this one.

Freedom and flexibility above all else. 

As a child I've been constantly hounded by my parents to get straight A's, live up to expectations, and obey the rules. They would guilt trip me, they would compare me to other children, and take away my freedoms to play games and enjoy myself. I hated how mother would force me to go to church. I hated how mother forced me on errands. I hated how father always cared about money and did not tolerate "childishness" or inexplicable childrens' behavior. This was only made worse in school. I was a daydreamer and I followed the beat of my own drum. I would always be reading a book or a game guide to satiate my addiction to the fantasy and imaginary world. I was always punished for this and I was always told to obey the rules or else I would be academically behind or I wouldn't be a good student later on. In high school, the strict teachers with their own rules that they dished out gave uneeded and seriously ridiculous detentions that were uneeded. They wanted students to represent their school in a good way, they valued conformity and only cared about how others viewed them rather than how they viewed themselves.

This is why freedom is important to me. It prevents me from following the beat of my drum and pursuing what is truly important to me.

Authenticity in kindness, generousity, goodness, and love. 

This one is through family, friendships, and therapy. 

In family my parents would guilt trip me and use money and their sweat and tears as leverage for my loyalty and affections. Whenever I say I love them or care about them, I feel very hollow and empty. Its a lie, my heart knows its a lie, but I pretend because its the only way to avoid punishment, get what I want/need, and prevent conflict. Gift-giving to my parents were simply diplomatic moves to win favors from other family members or friends. I saw all the hollow empty words of honey they say to each other in every exchange and it sickens me no less even to this day.

In friendships I was constantly backstabbed and betrayed by people in high school and middle school. Bullying was frequent and I was the target of constant verbal abuse. I was always left out as well and though I complained to teachers, they didn't give a god damn care. In college it changed, people weren't actively seeking to hurt me, rather they could give a damn less about me and all my acts of kindness and gift-giving were just "things of the moment" and did not spread of give any incentive to give kindly or do the same. People were inherently selfish, despite the good I believed was lying dormant inside of them.

Therapy was a place for healing and recovery. That is until they send you off, press the bills on you, and let you deal with your emotionally abusive parents on your own. Seriously I am appalled by the fact that therapy is set up just to make money off you and doesn't actually heal the wounds that are left inside you (I discovered you must do the healing yourself). They just put on a shitty bandage on your heart that the world, your parents, or whoever is out to get you will rip off and reopen the scars of pain you so desperately are trying to heal.

This is why I believe in true authenticity in goodness. Your friends, your family, those who you surround yourself with should be people who genuinely care about your well being and health and are willing to put their time and effort to help you through troubled times, even if there is no monetary/material reward for helping you.

Everyone is an individual entitled to whatever they believe in.

My mother forced me to go to church. I was forced to go to Catholic school for better education. I was forced to study so I could get into a good college, which would land me a good job, which would get me a lot of money. Why? Why should I believe that these things will make me happy? Just because you believe, felt, or experienced these things that make you happy doesn't mean they will make every other person in the world happy. Look at the world, look at the prejudice, violence, and crimes committed purely because people disagree. If people just kept to themselves and simply let go and focused inward into themselves there wouldn't be conflict. I'd rather everyone be an island than be smashed together into earthquakes.

Every person can do what they want, respect that and you won't be bothered.

*7a.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*

To adults I am very mature and practical. They see me as extremely competent and having a lot of potential success in the future as a working man. To kids my age and around my age, I am seen as eccentric and very random. Some even call me out for being crude and brutish because I have no regard for "social norms" or "manners" which they religiously follow.

*7b.) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

Nothing. If I changed anything about my personality, then it would change the fundemental being of who I am.

*8.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Something is off or I don't feel comfortable in a certain place. If its so I analyze it quickly and come to an on the fly solution or if a solution cannot be reached, leave the situation. This usually happens when I'm interacting with people or if I'm in what I feel is a dangerous area.

*9a.) What activities energize you most?*

Listening to music. I get taken to another realm where my imagination flows and I feel happiness, freedom, and adventure. It rejuvenates me and allows me to face reality for a little while longer until I can go back to my dreamscape.

*9b.) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Reality in general. Life is a shitty game where there is no way to win. You only make choices that always ends up in some sort of loss no matter how big the gain is. I feel like I gain nothing from reality because its so boring, predictable, and abusive.

*10.) What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

My imagination and philosophical side. Most people cannot comprehend it and because its not rooted in reality people don't see any gain from sharing my visions.

This is long I'm sorry, but I wanted to be thorough.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I'm not trained or anything, but to me you seem like a Perciever. I could be stereotyping. ISTP could work.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

ISTP seems more extroverted or rather, more inclined to intense activity due to their Sense dominant trait. I get intensity through music, but I don't like metal or energy intensity. Rather I enjoy melancholic, reflective, and nostalgic intensity, which seem a lot more intuition based.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Socionics Tests

I took the test and apparently I'm an LII-1NE.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll post more in depth, but I'm seeing relatively heavy Ne usage.

EDIT: or what appears to be Ne usage.

EDIT 2: Also the instant you change your avatar, I'm stealing your current one.

EDIT 3: I think you're Ni-Te. You think of yourself as a concept you examine from the perspectives of various people in your life and you relate everything back to yourself (games in particular). Your writing style is structured and concise (slightly unlike mine, though I have a preference for, but lack strong Te). 

Also, I'm not sure if it's indicative of anything, but you have a weird way of using similar words over and over in the same thought or paragraph. I'm not sure what that means, but I do it as well, occasionally.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> I'll post more in depth, but I'm seeing relatively heavy Ne usage.
> 
> EDIT: or what appears to be Ne usage.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the feedback and the promise (or favor) of doing a followup when you have more time. I'll probably do some questionnaires tomorrow so there's more to study from.

I wish I knew more about these different types and how they worked. I know there are 8 types and they go in pairs mutually exclusive to each other. What confuses me the most is the ordering or dominant and lesser traits. I need to look in to this more later.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> *2.) You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> 
> I would probably be like first: How much time is there left before it starts? Then I would probably go about like: Let's see what the problem is. Next I would be like: Is this problem fixable or must we call the mechanic to fix this? Lastly if the problem is fixable, I would see how long it would take to fix it and make calculations to minimze concert time losses. If the problem isn't fixable I'd look for an alternative like hitchhiking other concert goers or looking for nearby public transport to take for the others. If not I'd accept the loss and just wait for the towing truck.
> 
> My outward appearance would probably be just mostly of thinking and telling the other emotional wrecks in the car to calm the f*** down and let me think about a possible way to save the day. I would be very frank and honest. I would tell them not to bother me while I'm making assumptions and would be very frank about our current situation after I diagnose the problem.


I'm sorry I don't have enough knowledge about cognitive functions to type you but this answer caught my attention because it's somewhat similar (although, not as tangential) to the way I answered the question. I was under the impression (an irrational one of course, seeing as there are billions of people in this world but I guess I'm considering the context of this sub-forum) that I was the only one who would react to the situation in such a way because no other questionnaire seemed to allude to it.



> Depends on what I was doing when the car broke down. Was I listening to music? Was I staring at the world outside? Was I introspecting? Was I talking to my friends? Was I sleeping? Was I thinking about the concert in anticipation? My initial thoughts would vary. For example, if I was listening to music, I wouldn't be perturbed. If I was thinking about the concert, I would definitely be annoyed. If I was talking to my friends and the discussion was interesting, I wouldn't mind at all.
> *At some point, I'll begin to do some quick calculations in my head, taking into account the time on the watch, the time remaining for the concert to begin, the assumed time it would take for the car to repair, the assumed speed of the car and the distance to the concert and find out if I would be able to arrive at the concert in time. *Of course, there's also the possibility that I might just continue talking to my friends or listening to music in which case, I might even welcome the pause, particularly if I was reluctantly going to the concert, which is another scenario to consider because then I might actually rejoice at the break down of the car. There are so many variables and contingencies here.


I wonder which cognitive functions are responsible for this. It seems to be something an NT would be inclined to do.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

2nd Questionnaire

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Copy Pasta from my previous post: _Rainy days usually affect my judgement. I turn from an analytical type of thinker to an emotional type of thinker. If its sunny/daylight I get things done in a methodical and efficient way. If its night time or cloudy I get depressed and my though process is hindered by negativity. If I'm stressed I'd be focused on eliminating the source of stress or escaping it through games, I wouldn't take a personality questionnaire because they poke questions about my responsibilities which I'm already trying to avoid. When I was younger, montessori and elementary school teachers would ask my parents to test me for ADD or ADHD. They did the test themselves and of course as a kid I'd answer the questions the way my parents wanted so I wouldn't get punished. So now I'm speculating if I'm actually ADHD. Doctors have said before I was bipolar and major depression. My Korean parents who don't trust American doctors went to a Korean psychatrist who said I was perfectly normal and the only problem I possibly could have was a minor case in narcolepsy. Because of the inconsistency of therapists and psychatrists I don't trust any of them when it comes to medical diagnosis. I'm nineteen years old, I'm male, and right now I'm just feeling down. Not depressed or hopeless, but simply mellow._

*2.) Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*

First one. Colors are vibrant and there are elements of nature which I feel more attuned with than most man-made things. I love the beach on ocean, something about them that pulsate freedom which one of the things I value the most. The second image is just some woman have breakfast and its just boring and same old.

*3.) Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

Extremely independent. Gets things done. Doesn't like to be bothered. I find myself to be a very introverted and an independent person. Why? Simply because I like being alone because I get to pursue things that interest and satisfy me. I dislike it when I'm forced to do something I don't like or not interested in.

*4.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

Sometimes I wish I had a bit of artistic talent. I have so many ideas floating around in my head I want to paint on paper, but it never comes out the way its in my head. Like I don't want to change my inherent personality or all that I have right now would be gone, but I wish I had a bit of talent so I could make use of some of these vivid ideas. I don't want to be like my parents. My father is INTJ and my mother is ENTJ, they're so wrapped up in how reality cruel, "you gotta do what you gotta do," and Social Darwinism they've neglected my feelings and only focus on my survive and my socio-economic well being because its the most logical thing to do. When I become independent I want to do what I like to do, not what makes the most money. If I ever become a parent I won't do the same things my parents did to my children. Though if I'm a boyfriend or a husband, I'd definately have to learn a thing or two about emotions and considerations, hopefully my girlfriend would be patient with my shortcomings as a person.

*5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

I describe myself is deep, artistic, and very very isolated. My peers can agree with the last point only. Mainly they say I'm aloof, dopey, and cannot be taken seriously. This makes is very difficult to reconcile my public self and my private self as the former is not taken seriously, while the latter is very serious. Which iritates me beyond end, but I do take my own sad revenge. If I cannot express these ideas to others, then I'll keep them all to myself.

*6.) What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*

Authenticity, freedom, and beauty. Authenticity is important to me because it puts the heart and soul into anything. You can be authentically kind to other people because you care about their actual well-being and health, I can feel this difference and the warmth is simply...warming. When you act kind, it feels like a biscuit is being thrown to you and it doesn't hold any heartfelt significance from the giver. Those kinds of gifts always feel like crap. Freedom I important to me because I have the ability to choose what I want and choose what I like to do. It gives me the sense of ease when I can do something out of my own free will rather than at the command of another. Beauty. This is very subjective and I believe something is aesthetically pleasing if the form is toward the direction of perfection. This is why I love conceptual digital art on pixiv as well as natural objects like trees and the oceans. I dislike human made stylized art which is aimed to be unique to prove a point, despite being extremely ugly.

*7.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

I just take them as they come and adapt. For example, being an intern at a lawfirm was my first time actually interning. I didn't know what I was doing, but I quickly learned what was done there, then I carved myself a little niche where I was comfortable and that I was accomplish a lot of work for the company.

*8.) Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

I just take all the stress and punishment and guide it all inward. When my parents start becoming verbally abusive. I simply endure and hold it all in. Afterward I try to get myself alone and listen to music to escape reality and enter my imagination where all the stresses and anger in life melts away in a reflective melody of perfection.

*9.) Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

When I'm really happy, its usually by myself on a nice day with one of the more reflective and happier tracks on my iPod. I'll become more perceptive of the world around me. The vibrant green of trees, flowers that I've never noticed before, and smells of different foods or dirt around me. I begin to take all the natural surroundings in and all the people of the world seem to disappear. I don't understand why this makes me happy though.

*10.) Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*

I prefer 1 to 1 interactions because you get to see the person being mostly themselves and get more meaningful conversations about almost any topic. Group mentality is sheep mentality, people want ot be in groups because they cannot deal with themselves or another person on an intimate level. Groups circumvent this and make it much easier for people to joke around or have fun without having to actively face their own insecurities.

*11.) Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*

Very not part of society. I could give a rat's ass less about society because society doesn't really involve me anyway. I'll take bits and parts of different society and cultures traditions, norms, values, and customs into my own personal life philosophy and develop my own personal code of beliefs based on what is simply logically right and what isn't. I see people as a whole as boring. Humans are humans, nothing special. Just bits of atomic particles organized in a way the permits self-awareness and movement. If the world all of a sudden blew up, then it wouldn't matter. The universe doesn't give a shit anyway.

*12.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

Its necessary for the weak minded or the rowdy types of people. The weak minded need some sort of system to follow because they cannot create their own. The rowdy and selfish people will follow their impulses and hurt others. Government is required to keep the weak minded functional and to keep the unruly people in line. Personally I dislike authority. I believe the intelligent people and the academia should be immune to government rules and policies simply because they're smart enough to create their own ethical moral system which they follow. Most of the time they wouldn't bother others unless situation calls for it. How I deal with authority, I obey simply out of ease. Why would I want to cause myself hassle by disobeying people who have power? However, this doesn't mean I respect their authority or their person, I just fear their power of punishment enough to obey.

*13.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

Order is the over-rigidity that Sentinels tend to put up because they cannot deal with anamolies. Chaos is the over-impulsiveness that Artisans follow to satiate their spontaneous desires. I dislike both. Too much order means no flexibility to be creative. Too much chaos means you're probably abusing other people just to selfishly attain what you desire. Both don't really manifest themselved in my life in a meaningful way. Yes I might feel the tug of either on occasion, but I don't see it as a day to day nusance as many people might describe it as.

*14.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

I fear my financial cut off from my parents. I have no job, I'm pretty much hikikomori, and most of the things I enjoy or like to get are from my parents' bank accounts. The fear manifests itself in driving me to study and stressing out when I don't meet my parents expectations.

*15.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

To one day be able to express my ideas in a form that other can understand and share. I strive to achieve this somehow. Seriously I don't know where this comes from, I simply want to do this because it really is tugging at my heart.

*16a.) What activities energize you most? *

Copy Pasta: _Reality in general. Life is a shitty game where there is no way to win. You only make choices that always ends up in some sort of loss no matter how big the gain is. I feel like I gain nothing from reality because its so boring, predictable, and abusive._

*16b.) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Copy Pasta: _Real Life. Reality in general. Life is a shitty game where there is no way to win. You only make choices that always ends up in some sort of loss no matter how big the gain is. I feel like I gain nothing from reality because its so boring, predictable, and abusive._

*17.) Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*

The understanding of self is key to understanding the world around you. I'm labeled as INTJ, but the mystical view of the world that I have makes me think otherwise. I like INFP's simply because they have this genuine warmth that's rarely shared with other people. This makes it very special and much more meaningful than most types of affection.

My Ennegram is on the first post. 

Keys2Cognition

*18.) Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you? *

I'll answer questions as this topic grows.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Logical Thinker

Just throwing out all the quizzes I've taken before in hopes of it helping.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

You're starting to doubt? Well then how could you be INTJ? They don't doubt. OK, maybe that's not always true. I guess sometimes they might doubt, but I'm really not sure. I suppose it's possible in some circumstances an INTJ may potentially doubt, but I think in most general cases INTJs are not very doubtful people. Though then again, maybe not...


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> You're starting to doubt? Well then how could you be INTJ? They don't doubt. OK, maybe that's not always true. I guess sometimes they might doubt, but I'm really not sure. I suppose it's possible in some circumstances an INTJ may potentially doubt, but I think in most general cases INTJs are not very doubtful people. Though then again, maybe not...


I actually took a closer look at the tests and apparently my Ni and Ti functions were consistently the most dominant. However, after doing a lot of research on both functions. I would definately say my Ti is the dominant function. Though I'm not sure what I would say about the Ni function.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

I think you're a J because you didn't seem to get it. Although maybe not... Who knows? Not like I demand closure or anything. I just kind of roll with it.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> You're starting to doubt? Well then how could you be INTJ? They don't doubt. OK, maybe that's not always true. I guess sometimes they might doubt, but I'm really not sure. I suppose it's possible in some circumstances an INTJ may potentially doubt, but I think in most general cases INTJs are not very doubtful people. Though then again, maybe not...


LoL. I love you people.:wink:
Doubting is a Ti thing. 
We all know how Te's are stubborn. This is because they think in terms of absolutes(Facts, Right/Wrong). They are logical thinkers while Ti's are Analogical thinkers. 
Ti's think in webs/circles, If A=B and B=C, Then A=C. The kind of 'therefore' logic. But as we all know, A won't always = C. This is why you'll here Ti's say "Well not always, what if..." This frustrates Te's, so they always have to pull out data. The funny thing is their data is fabricated, but Ti's believe them anyway. Ti's readily accept new information you analyze into their web of thoughts. Te's are the skeptical types.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> I think you're a J because you didn't seem to get it. Although maybe not... Who knows? Not like I demand closure or anything. I just kind of roll with it.


J process demands closure and desicions. Be done and get it over with. I'm not to sure if its the J or P that's the issue here, I thought it was the dominant function that defined your type.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucius said:


> LoL. I love you people.:wink:
> Doubting is a Ti thing.
> We all know how Te's are stubborn. This is because they think in terms of absolutes(Facts, Right/Wrong). They are logical thinkers while Ti's are Analogical thinkers.
> Ti's think in webs/circles, If A=B and B=C, Then A=C. The kind of 'therefore' logic. But as we all know, A won't always = C. This is why you'll here Ti's say "Well not always, what if..." This frustrates Te's, so they always have to pull out data. The funny thing is their data is fabricated, but Ti's believe them anyway. Ti's readily accept new information you analyze into their web of thoughts. Te's are the skeptical types.


Oh this actually makes a lot more sense. I noticed that the Te function focuses a lot more on closure while Ti focuses a lot more on the possiblities. I find myself daydreaming a lot more about the potential, the possiblities, and the different paths as opposed to the one direct path that is set and absolute (much like my father who is actually and INTJ). Which is why we don't get along. While I think about the what ifs, he's presenting to me the what is.

Though like I said before I'm still struggling with the Ne and Ni functions, though the socionics test had me tested as Ne dominant while other random MBTI quizzes and tests put me as Ni dominant (hence categorizing me as INTJ)


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

I'm 98% sure of your type, but questions are coming since your online.

To be healthy
To understand 
To love

How do you feel about these three ideas in relation to you?


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

> J process demands closure and desicions. Be done and get it over with. I'm not to sure if its the J or P that's the issue here, I thought it was the dominant function that defined your type.


Uhh the J/P stuff:frustrating:... TJ's are like that yes! Are ENFJ's and ISFJ's like that? Heck NO! The functions are all that matter. The letters simply exist to indicate the functions. The letters themselves have no significance. Generalizations are made to simplify this to make it more approachable.

P doms are comfortable during instability, and J doms are comfortable during stability. In MBTI the J/P indicated the preferred extroverted function. In socionics, it indicates the dominant function.

J/P in MBTI is largely the biggest reason people are mistyped, but you can't teach casuals all the functions; so there's really no practical way to fix the issue. Enthusiasts will research anyway, and eventually find there type. Or I'll tell them.:wink:


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucius said:


> I'm 98% sure of your type, but questions are coming since your online.
> 
> To be healthy
> 
> ...


Health isn't important. Earth becomes body and body becomes earth again. Why put so much emphasis on your own health when you will return to oblivion eventually?

To make sense of the world is the only way you can find ways to endure it. If I haven't come up with explainations or possibilities for the many problems and my life and in the world then I'd probably kill myself since the world sucks so bad.

I seek the idealized perfected love in my mind. Agape and platonic love are the ideas I visualize in my head when I jump into these fantasy worlds and I actively find ways to make those concepts even more perfect. I don't seek this love in real life (or at least no consciously) because I know humans are imperfect and that no one will ever embody the love I see in my mind.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

I'm a breakdown my thought process to give you understanding of how I do this. Even though I knew you were INFJ from your first post from the thread I met you in.

BTW, you upbringing made you a certain way so you'll test T alot. Also, INFJ's use Ti alot; in order to consciously make sense of Ni you need to engage Ti. You'll have an instant realization but Ti doesn't trust those, so you'll check yourself even though you'll be right often times. 

About my questions, just to check my hunch. Like I said, I do that.

INTP's are actually the health nut types. Tertiary Si. 
INFJ's seek understanding above all else. Tertiary Ti
INTJ's (Believe it or not) Want to love something. Tertiary Fi.
I can go more in depth, but not now.

Your an Ni Dom. You may think your Ti dom because your in your head using it all the time, but the question is what on? Ne's are present moment possibility oriented, while Ni's are all over the place(future, past, what never was, what never will be, What can be). It's more like what thoughts pop into your head. Also Ni "I just know" moments. 

Your a Ti user, can't be INTJ. I can spot an INTJ from a mile away. I spot, mark, and date them , literally.
You're not an Fi user, you don't take stuff personally, or rather you not very "sensitive". That story of what you do when your parents yell at you told me this. *See INFP forum

And btw, you use Se. Listening to music to escape. I can't quote you right now, but you said something about not understanding why when you're happy when you see, hear, smell, and take in all your surroundings. Or rather you enjoy it when you do so. That's Inferior Se to a T.

EDIT: Here we go 



> When I'm really happy, its usually by myself on a nice day with one of the more reflective and happier tracks on my iPod. I'll become more perceptive of the world around me. The vibrant green of trees, flowers that I've never noticed before, and smells of different foods or dirt around me. I begin to take all the natural surroundings in and all the people of the world seem to disappear. I don't understand why this makes me happy though.


EDIt 2: I actually never broke it down for you:tongue:.

1. Determine the dominant function; There's a struggle for prevalence between the auxiliary and tertiary function, but the Dominant function dwarfs the inferior. Most people are are like " I know I'm an N, but I could be T or F." That person would be an P dom. *You didn't state it, but is was apparent nonetheless that N was a certainty. N Dom

Possibilities: INFJ, ENFP, INTJ, ENTP. (Lets assume that I can't just tell through experience)

2. Ni dom VS Ne dom, or in other words, introversion VS extroversion. It helps to find the inferior function if unsure, which is generally tough in person, and this is more of an experience thing. Though text helps a lot due to clearer picture of one perceptual process. You were more in the realm of conception, then the realm of connections.:mellow: Hard to explain in simpler terms as bruskly. Your an Ni user.

Possibilities: INFJ, INTJ

3. Determine judging functions. You use Ti. Boom done. I confirmed that you're not an Fi, or Te user. Also answers 2-4 on quiz 2(I think) showed that you are considerate of others(which is an Fe tendency). And in general, Fe is more easily identifiable by the lack of Fi; the lack of Fi shows.

INFJ checks. Enneagram 4 extremely common for INFJ's. Usually have masochistic pleasures. Respond to aggression brazenly. Typically stick up for the feeble. General lack of common yet impractical fears. Love to be chased(romantically). Usually optimistic.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> I've taken my personality test on many different sites, but I'm begining to question if thess are really my personality type. I take this test by stepping back and analyzing all my behaviors (like how I act toward my friends and family, how I react to situations, and what I normally do on a day to day basis) and trying to answer as honestly as possible how I deal with things emotionally from an objective standpoint. I'm analytical and logical when it comes to most situations, but I've been noticing now I exihibit traits that aren't reflective of the INTJ type which most sites label me as.
> 
> I get very moved my music and certain works of art. I have a vivid imagination of worlds and places beyond ours. I look inward toward an inner world that I can retreat into a world of perfection and idealism where my imagination comes to life and vividly takes me into something I can never ever have in reality. I have this innate desire to be unique and stand out amongst my peers, not academically, but following the beat of my own drum (doing a triple major in three humanities, psychology, sociology, and philosophy just because I like the topics of study and a triple major is a rare flower, not for any practical reasons). On top of this I get self-concious in situations where I'm with people either I'm not familiar/comfortable with or people who I know are very judgemental and give off this "uncomfortable" vibe when I do something that isn't agreeable with them (and I should be aloof with these people as much as I am aloof to people of the world around me).
> 
> ...


4w3 1w9 5w4 9w1 = Fi Ni Ti Si. This doesn't make sense.

You put so much emphasis on being unique but not taken seriously and desire to express yourself. I think you are an INFP.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> 4w3 1w9 5w4 9w1 = Fi Ni Ti Si. This doesn't make sense.
> 
> You put so much emphasis on being unique but not taken seriously and desire to express yourself. I think you are an INFP.


Which was why I was confused as much as the next guy.

I'm probably INFP or INFJ. Given the context of these analysis.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

Grehoy said:


> 4w3 1w9 5w4 9w1 = Fi Ni Ti Si. This doesn't make sense.
> 
> You put so much emphasis on being unique but not taken seriously and desire to express yourself. I think you are an INFP.


There's no equivalency between enneagram motivations and the cognitive functions.

Enneagram is freudian, and cognitive functions are jungian. Over simplified Te logic only confuses people.:dry:


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Lucius said:


> There's no equivalency between enneagram motivations and the cognitive functions.
> 
> Enneagram is freudian, and cognitive functions are jungian. Over simplified Te logic only confuses people.:dry:


Your enneagram reading is 4w5 7w8 9w8 = Fi Ne Si = INFP

Your socionics reading is IEI = INFp in socionics = INFP in MBTI, contrary to common opinion.

So in your case, I can say it clarifies rather than confuses.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucius said:


> There's no equivalency between enneagram motivations and the cognitive functions.
> 
> Enneagram is freudian, and cognitive functions are jungian. Over simplified Te logic only confuses people.:dry:


Interesting take on the different schools of thought. I assumed they were intimately interelated but I guess not.



Grehoy said:


> Your enneagram reading is 4w5 7w8 9w8 = Fi Ne Si = INFP
> 
> Your socionics reading is IEI = INFp in socionics = INFP in MBTI, contrary to common opinion.
> 
> So in your case, I can say it clarifies rather than confuses.


I guess it can if the person reflect the strong tendencies of his or her characteristics without the influence of the environment and biases/inconsistencies of testing.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucius said:


> There's no equivalency between enneagram motivations and the cognitive functions.
> 
> Enneagram is freudian, and cognitive functions are jungian. Over simplified Te logic only confuses people.:dry:


Don't demonize Te just because you feel like it. The problem is that it's oversimplified logic without regard for whether it's object or subject based. He draws correlations based on his own rules without using any empirical evidence to suggest them. It's useless, sure, but the fact that it's potentially Te based doesn't have any relevance. From my knowledge, grehoy actually identifies as INFJ, though if it's based on his system, he's likely wrong.




Lucius said:


> There's no equivalency between enneagram motivations and the cognitive functions.
> 
> Enneagram is freudian, and cognitive functions are jungian. Over simplified Te logic only confuses people.:dry:





DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> Which was why I was confused as much as the next guy.
> 
> I'm probably INFP or INFJ. Given the context of these analysis.


Don't listen to that. Even in using that to determine your type, you're using object based logic. The motivations could be Fe derived, but I doubt it. I'm much more inclined to believe INTJ.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

-Alpha- said:


> Don't demonize Te just because you feel like it. The problem is that it's oversimplified logic without regard for whether it's object or subject based. He draws correlations based on his own rules without using any empirical evidence to suggest them. It's useless, sure, but the fact that it's potentially Te based doesn't have any relevance. From my knowledge, grehoy actually identifies as INFJ, though if it's based on his system, he's likely wrong.
> 
> Don't listen to that. Even in using that to determine your type, you're using object based logic. The motivations could be Fe derived, but I doubt it. I'm much more inclined to believe INTJ.


Could you define object based logic? Sorry, I work much better with definitions and I have to get definitions first before I can grasp abstract concepts fully.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> Could you define object based logic? Sorry, I work much better with definitions and I have to get definitions first before I can grasp abstract concepts fully.


Right. Sorry about the long wait.

Anyway. Extraverted logic relies on impersonal factors in the environment. Te often feeds on charts, graphs and things we can weigh and measure. An online test, for example serves as empirical evidence for a type (in this case it was wrong, but the fact that you refer to it says something for your preference. Were I to defend my type, I would use testimonies of knowledgeable users, my own test results and snippets from my own posts that indicate a certain perspective.

Since I've expressed belief in your being intuitive and a Te user, this leaves only two types. ENTJ tend to be pragmatic and decisive, which, it's evident to me isn't the case, as evident in the fact that you're here in the 'type me' sub. This leaves only two options.

Type, thy name is INTJ.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'm going for IxFP, leaning more towards ISFP. You seem to use a lot of Fi, far more than Te, and there's not much sign of Ne-Si overall. Plus, that would be where the confusion with INTJ came from (using the same functions).


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Honestly, you seem like an INTP to me; the way you write gives it away for me.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay so we know for a fact I'm an Analyst type (sorry I'm used to the Keirsey Temperment categories), given the fact that most users see me as INTP or INTJ and possibly an INFJ.

I've been reading online on many blogs and research sites and I've decide to post my response to some questions in hopes of it helping identifying my Dominant and Auxillary functions.

"You are a manager and you get the impression that an employee is not performing well (Ni). You decide to confront the person. How would you go about confronting him?"

First I would look at his quality of work, throughput, time sheets, and other measure of performance for evidence. Next I would weigh it against his situation: Is he having a very tough time? Is his life just going down the drain? Is he depressed about his family or perhaps the death of the loved one? Or could he just be an ungrateful dead beat who doesn't want to put 100% percent at his job. Only after weighing these two factors (logistical and situational) then I would come up to a decision to lay him off or give him a break.

"You are walking down the street. As you make your way through you see a beggar. What are your initial reactions to the situation both internally and externally? Is there any sort of follow up after your initial reaction?"

When I see beggars I feel sorry for them. As in "Shit, that sucks man I really wish I could help." But something inside me just prevents me from going out of my way from helping them. Sometimes I don't have money to give them. Other times I'm afraid of my own safety. In my head I'm fighting with my self "You CAN do something!" vs. "You CAN'T do anything" play themselves out in my thought process. I play around with the thought of sitting down and chatting with them for a while, perhaps buy them a meal or a drink. However, ultimately though I pass them and make my way to my destination. I would contemplate about it for the next 30 minutes. "I really should have helped him," thoughts fighting with the "nothing can be done about it," thoughts. It just really wrestles in my head and unsettles me for a little while.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> "You are a manager and you get the impression that an employee is not performing well (Ni). You decide to confront the person. How would you go about confronting him?"
> 
> First I would look at his quality of work, throughput, time sheets, and other measure of performance for evidence. Next I would weigh it against his situation: Is he having a very tough time? Is his life just going down the drain? Is he depressed about his family or perhaps the death of the loved one? Or could he just be an ungrateful dead beat who doesn't want to put 100% percent at his job. Only after weighing these two factors (logistical and situational) then I would come up to a decision to lay him off or give him a break.


Why would you go about it that way? Also, what would you use to decide this?


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> Why would you go about it that way? Also, what would you use to decide this?


Because it takes into account two things: 
Logistics. I care about how well my company is running I don't want it to be bogged down an lose revenue or reputation. 
Situation. I've been there. Depressed and hopeless. Or just not feeling well. It sucks and when people don't recognise that and just sign you off as incompetent it makes you feel like real shit.

Well I gave you what I would use (judgement of his performance against his current personal situation), but I guess I can clarify. If he wasn't a deadbeat to begin with and he was one of the better workers in my company then I use that as an indicator if he is just having a bad week. Then I would go confront him about his situation asking him if he's feeling alright and if anything in his life is going bad. If it is I would suggest he take a break and have a bit of rest before coming back to work.

Reasoning behind this is efficiency and comfort. I like working with people I can trust. If he wasn't reliable to begin with I probably would have laid him off way before this. If he's a good worker to begin with, why would I want to fire him just because he's having a bad day? Its hard to find people I resonate with well, so keeping him would probably be a much better solution than to simply just to replace him.

I hope this answered your question. I'm not sure what type of response you were looking for.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Would it help if I also stated I'm always in a constant state of inner world where I'm trying to perfect the ideals and ideas in my head. Like perfect structure and method of parenting (this one is big) or perfection in the development of personal character?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> Because it takes into account two things:
> Logistics. I care about *how well my company is running* I don't want it to be bogged down an lose revenue or reputation.
> Situation. *I've been there. *Depressed and hopeless. Or just not feeling well. It sucks and when people don't recognise that and just sign you off as incompetent it makes you feel like real shit.
> 
> ...


Most of the bolded parts all indicate Fi to me. You're going about it very much from your perspective in an ethically-driven way. You're not considering how he could have affected coworkers or if his poor work ethic was affecting the general atmosphere of the office, which is more Fe. You're very focused on the individual. It's also about how you relate to him - it doesn't bring in anyone outside of you and him. This seems extremely Fi to me.
The first bolded part seems partly Te, partly just good business sense.

I also bolded the part where you drew a single conclusion from his behaviour, which comes across as far more Se-Ni than Ne-Si. Ne-Si would have considered the possible reasons, not narrowed it down to one probable conclusion instantly.



DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> Would it help if I also stated I'm always in a constant state of inner world where I'm trying to perfect the ideals and ideas in my head. Like perfect structure and method of parenting (this one is big) or perfection in the development of personal character?


Sounds Fi again. Development of personal character is a very Fi motivation (as well as type 4, which I notice you are). The Fi users I know are very concerned with being true to themselves and appearing so - also they want to better themselves frequently. As an Fi user myself (although it's in tert position) and type 1, I'm concerned with my personal development too. The people I know who use Fe tend to be more concerned about external development of people around them and tend to come across as almost confused about their own wants and needs in life.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> Most of the bolded parts all indicate Fi to me. You're going about it very much from your perspective in an ethically-driven way. You're not considering how he could have affected coworkers or if his poor work ethic was affecting the general atmosphere of the office, which is more Fe. You're very focused on the individual. It's also about how you relate to him - it doesn't bring in anyone outside of you and him. This seems extremely Fi to me.
> The first bolded part seems partly Te, partly just good business sense.
> 
> I also bolded the part where you drew a single conclusion from his behaviour, which comes across as far more Se-Ni than Ne-Si. Ne-Si would have considered the possible reasons, not narrowed it down to one probable conclusion instantly.


Very interesting. I want to note I don't do it because I'm ethically or morally obligated to. I don't do it because I actually feel sympathetic or empathetic. I do it because, to me, its the fair and right thing to do.

But then again, I wouldn't find myself leading in the work place. I like working very independently as a freelancer as opposed to a manager or a company man.



laurie17 said:


> Sounds Fi again. Development of personal character is a very Fi motivation (as well as type 4, which I notice you are). The Fi users I know are very concerned with being true to themselves and appearing so - also they want to better themselves frequently. As an Fi user myself (although it's in tert position) and type 1, I'm concerned with my personal development too. The people I know who use Fe tend to be more concerned about external development of people around them and tend to come across as almost confused about their own wants and needs in life.


That's very good insight. The Fi function is very important to me when you put it into that context.

If you don't mind me asking. How did you come to the conclusion that, for the most part, you remain consistent with your INTJ typing?


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Personality Page Profile

Another personality quiz for reference.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

Wow, I need to click refresh more. 

The problem with Te is that they will usually have a biased towards their first hypothesis, and will take it personally if they are wrong. That's all I'll say about that.

You hyper-focusing on something is an Ni thing. Familiar with zoning out? Anything that has to do with what you're perceiving correlates to a P function. We've been taught to give traits and attributes to functions or letters, but that can be misleading. Auxiliary, tertiary, and inferior functions are all influenced by the function before them. So ESTP's and ENTP's will use Ti differently. You being considerate of others and empathizing is an Fe Thing. I hope I'm explaining this well.

An Fi user is concerned with themselves and their feeling. And typically, they are outcome dependent. This gives them controlling and manipulative behavior. 

The functions Fe and FI are often confused with one another. Fi's care how others see them because their self image is important. They think about what others are thinking, and thus, change their own behavior in order to force the outcome they want. They are, at their core, selfish.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucius said:


> This is Fe, I would've asked a similar question, but this one is pretty good.:happy:


Interestingly enough, none of my tests points that I'm Fe dominant. Nor do I feel very Fe dominant when it comes to non ethical/moral situations (i.e. day to day living). I feel as though I'm either Ni dominant or Fi dominant, but I can't determine which one is more pronounced in my behavior. I wish I could ask myself questions and answer a multiple choice thing like: "If you were doing [...] would you..." [a.],[b.][c.]... I feel like those would give a much more better analysis than opinion, because my own reactions to different situations differ.

Most of the time I could give a shit less about other people, but if situation calls for me to bring down the hammer, I will weigh all considerations before bringing it down.


----------



## Lucius (May 13, 2014)

I've said my piece. Just please do yourself a favor and don't let this stuff Deter you from your path in life. You have a mind that should not be wasted on drivel such as this. But regardless, self actualization is enlightening for some and a hobby for me on occasion, so I'll leave you with these. Good luck:happy:

INTJ - 




INTP - 




INFJ - 




INFP -


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> Ignore them and do it anyway if you want to. If you have a passion for it, go for it. Talent isn't a deciding factor regardless of if you have any or not - and do you trust the judgement of your parents anyway? (And there's no such thing as being too late to start.)


Thanks I'll find a workable solution to this dilemma.

Also thanks for the videos.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been reading posts by the OP and I am inclined to think the OP is Ti-Fe in some order. xNTP seems the most likely but I don't have a strong opinion about it. xSFJ could work too.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> I have been reading posts by the OP and I am inclined to think the OP is Ti-Fe in some order. xNTP seems the most likely but I don't have a strong opinion about it. xSFJ could work too.


Hehe. If you don't mind me asking, could you elaborate? :3


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> Hehe. If you don't mind me asking, could you elaborate? :3


Because of stuff like this:



> However, I'm very kind and warm-hearted, even protective if I really deeply care about the person I believe in. However, this is rare. I attribute this to my family background. My parents taught me to be extremely skeptical and developed my Te function very well to the point I pass off as a INTJ (this is probably impossible in classic Jungian theory, but I think the Fi function can be suppressed by a forced Tetierary function if pressed hard enough).


This is Ti-Fe reasoning. Your values are derived from the outside as in something you got from your parents on your environment, not something that exists internally. Also, I highly doubt you are a type 4.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> This is Ti-Fe reasoning. Your values are derived from the outside as in something you got from your parents on your environment, not something that exists internally. Also, I highly doubt you are a type 4.


A consise and quick response and a very clear one too boot. 

Should I take the Ennegram test again to determine my type again?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> A consise and quick response and a very clear one too boot. Should I take the Ennegram test again to determine my type again?


No, because tests suck. You need to read up on the theory to figure out your type.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> No, because tests suck. You need to read up on the theory to figure out your type.


Which is what most of the INTJ's have been saying on this board. It makes sense with all the different biases presented.

I find your logic very interesting. You base your arguements on how my behaviors are determined by my environment and shaped by them which in turn affect how I view the world, whereas laurie7 focuses on how I interact with the environment around me and how I take in the world. Its rather interesting to see both styles in play, but it leaves me somewhat confused as both of them logically make sense (from an uneducated standpoint) do you have any points against her arguement or perhaps her/his idea is able to coexist with yours?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

DisharmonizedIntellect said:


> Which is what most of the INTJ's have been saying on this board. It makes sense with all the different biases presented.
> 
> I find your logic very interesting. You base your arguements on how my behaviors are determined by my environment and shaped by them which in turn affect how I view the world, whereas laurie7 focuses on how I interact with the environment around me and how I take in the world. Its rather interesting to see both styles in play, but it leaves me somewhat confused as both of them logically make sense (from an uneducated standpoint) do you have any points against her arguement or perhaps her/his idea is able to coexist with yours?


I did not really look at her arguments at all. I operate on my own. However, I am not so much concerned about how your behavior is determined by your environment as much as I am pointing out the Fe tendency to draw values from the external. I merely used that paragraph to validate why I think you are an Fe type which is not so much about how you operate with your environment as much as it was an attempt to point out a fact about you. 

I am largely unconcerned about how you operate with your environment more than how you reason about your environment.


----------



## DisharmonizedIntellect (Jun 13, 2014)

ephemereality said:


> I did not really look at her arguments at all. I operate on my own. However, I am not so much concerned about how your behavior is determined by your environment as much as I am pointing out the Fe tendency to draw values from the external. I merely used that paragraph to validate why I think you are an Fe type which is not so much about how you operate with your environment as much as it was an attempt to point out a fact about you.
> 
> I am largely unconcerned about how you operate with your environment more than how you reason about your environment.


Ah it makes sense. Thanks a lot for the input, Cafe Legend man person.


----------

